# Word of the Day - Afoot



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Word of the Day - Afoot...adj. & adv.

Def.: In the process of being carried out.

As Holmes would say to Watson..."The game's afoot"!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Perhaps, there's some *mischief* _afoot? _


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 5, 2022)

There is trouble afoot.  We must get our feet ready to run


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 5, 2022)

I got afoot at the end of each leg...


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 5, 2022)

A Terry Stop may be in order, pursuant to Terry v. Ohio 1968, if a Police Officer suspects criminal activity may be afoot.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2022)

I was about afoot away from stepping in doggy-doo before I saw it.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2022)

When is a hand not a hand?


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2022)

Plans were obviously _afoot_ for a party after my nephew's college graduation.


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> When is a hand not a hand?


When it's _Afoot!  _


----------

